# e39 and e46 sub box - how many of you would...



## thomafr1 (Nov 8, 2003)

how many of you would be interested in an oem-looking sub-box for an e39 to add your own speaker to? what about an e46?

the idea is that it would fit above the battery and replace the existing trunk trim piece. it would support up to a 10" woofer.

would you be interested in both left and right-side models?

what if it were to be avialable in a say 2 months?

i am working on something for the e39's initially. if you would be interested, please send an email to [email protected] indicating the following:

e39 or e46
right or left+right

i will put you on a mailing list. i will let you know in a week or so if this will really happen.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

You mean something like this:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=42760


----------



## thomafr1 (Nov 8, 2003)

*well...*

sort of. i think that picture is an e36. in the e39, there is a fold-out piece in the rear corners of the trunk. this box would totaly replace that and fit to the oem contours of the trunk.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

I'm pretty sure that's a E46. On E46s, only wagons have the ejecting side pieces. Other bodystyles have a battery cover like in those pics and a 1-piece molded carpet on the sides. Also, on E46s this will only work on the RH side since many people have the changer on the LH side.

I'd love one (it would save me from having to build the underfloor box I'm currently planning) but I'd probably be the only one with a wagon who'd want one. :dunno:


----------



## thomafr1 (Nov 8, 2003)

ah... you are correct - e46 it is. i think i will be able to beat that price point and have something with more of an OEM molded in look. i think it will be a good option, still.

i will start with the e39 - simply because that's what i have to prototype with.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Aug 2, 2003)

uhhh yeah....it's an E46...


----------



## thomafr1 (Nov 8, 2003)

Kaz said:


> I'm pretty sure that's a E46. On E46s, only wagons have the ejecting side pieces. Other bodystyles have a battery cover like in those pics and a 1-piece molded carpet on the sides. Also, on E46s this will only work on the RH side since many people have the changer on the LH side.
> 
> I'd love one (it would save me from having to build the underfloor box I'm currently planning) but I'd probably be the only one with a wagon who'd want one. :dunno:


 - i wish i could do one for you but since you have a wagon, you would probaby be better off grindng out an under floor box. - hope you have run-flats


----------



## thomafr1 (Nov 8, 2003)

progress report: prototyping has begun. working on the trim piece for the e39 right side.

should have some pix (sans carpet) next weekend.

to be continued...


----------



## vert///mthree (Mar 26, 2004)

I like that idea... but I need something for 12s. Right now my box takes up 75% of the trunk. Little bit frustrating sometimes....


----------



## thomafr1 (Nov 8, 2003)

chilenko said:


> I like that idea... but I need something for 12s. Right now my box takes up 75% of the trunk. Little bit frustrating sometimes....


i went for 10's as the mounting depth for the higher-end 12" just isn't a good fit for the corners. i am prototyping with a JL106v2. i figured if that one fits, most of the others would too - unless you go really exotic.


----------



## thomafr1 (Nov 8, 2003)

*UPDATE: prototype @90%*

hopfully you guys haven't gone to sleep on me.

i am about 90% done with the 1st prototype for the e39. :thumbup: i will be working to source the carpet in the comming weeks.

note, the prototype has a fiberglass trim piece, however the final product will be trimmed with high-strenght plastic.

i have it outfited with a JL10w6v2 at 2 ohms powered by 1 channel of a PPI A600. it cranks!!!! - it is however important to note you have to have a good vent to the cabin. from what i can tell there are 2 good choices:


factory Nokia sub vent holes in the deck
ski passthrough with the door open - trim flap can stay up










more pix of the box and my amprack, here: subbox progress

if you are intrested in one, let me know either here or by email: [email protected]

thx
-thomafr1 (djGman)


----------



## Nbtstatic (Oct 9, 2002)

Looks cool, any idea on what you'll be asking for one of these for an e46 330?


----------



## thomafr1 (Nov 8, 2003)

Nbtstatic said:


> Looks cool, any idea on what you'll be asking for one of these for an e46 330?


thx! the way it looks now, around $200-250. do you want me to put you on the update list? i will send pix of my progress.

if i can generate a lot of intrest, i may be able to get the cost down, some.


----------



## Five4o (Oct 22, 2003)

I would, the bass on DSP systems suck. 
What are we talking about $$ wise.


----------



## thomafr1 (Nov 8, 2003)

Five4o said:


> I would, the bass on DSP systems suck.
> What are we talking about $$ wise.


great!! i will add you to my list.

so far the price will be somewhere between $200-250. if i keep getting intrest like i have so far, i may be able to get it below $200.

if you could, send an email to [email protected] and i will keep you posted on the progress.

thx
thomafr1/djGman


----------



## thomafr1 (Nov 8, 2003)

e39 protoype is complete!!! off to the mfg this comming friday.

next - time to start prototyping for the e36 and e46.

click here to see more pix


----------



## Clarke (Oct 21, 2002)

Looks nice and clean.:thumbup: I don't know about others but I'd need to add a grill or carpet over the speaker cone for protection.


----------



## thomafr1 (Nov 8, 2003)

thx and i hear you. 

not such an easy proposition with the JL xW6's. i can't seem to find anything so i will probably have to make something. thing is, the excersion is so far, it will probably look kind of odd.


----------



## thomafr1 (Nov 8, 2003)

*update: e39 oem-style subbox @97%*

UPDATE: all materials arive by early next week. Hope to have the first units completed by 11/21/04.

if you are interested - send a note to [email protected].

thx 
djGman


----------



## BKH (Sep 28, 2004)

I'm interested!


----------



## tsbrown (Apr 25, 2003)

thomafr1 said:


> e39 protoype is complete!!! off to the mfg this comming friday.
> 
> next - time to start prototyping for the e36 and e46.
> 
> click here to see more pix


Good job. Looks similar, if a bit more contoured/OEM, to the install I had in my now-sold E39. It was done by a local audio shop in 2001 (Ovation in Louisville KY) for similar cost to what you estimate. I'm now trying to figure out how different, if at all, the hookup will be to put this in my E46.

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?p=853268#post853268


----------



## thomafr1 (Nov 8, 2003)

shouldn't be too different - that is, once i come up with the e46 model. you have a few options as you might guess, depending on if you have the base system or the HK.

with the HK system, you can just take the sub feeds and send them to an ouboard sub amp - you may need a hi/lo interface.

with the base system, you might need to look at replacing the factory amp and speakers. i will have beter info when i start digging really deep for that model. see this link for how i hooked mine up in the e39:

amp and sub wiring

-djGman


----------



## tsbrown (Apr 25, 2003)

thomafr1 said:


> shouldn't be too different - that is, once i come up with the e46 model. you have a few options as you might guess, depending on if you have the base system or the HK.
> 
> with the HK system, you can just take the sub feeds and send them to an ouboard sub amp - you may need a hi/lo interface.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link. I have two questions for my install:

1. My biggest question is if I need the hi/lo converter...I think the answer is no. Here's why. My amp has both RCA line-level in and Speaker-level in. If I use the speaker-level-in to the amp (as was done previously in my E39) tapped into the correct signal/speaker lines then no hi/lo converter is required. The amp takes care of it internally...correct?

2. If I'm correct in the above, then next is which speaker wires to tap into. I think I can use the existing HK sub right/left wires feeding the sub amp as you suggest. Now if I could just find the right Amp/Tyco connector for this, but I can't. It's a 1-962057-1 locking connector but neither Amp nor Digikey websites show it as a valid number. I could use scotchlock connectors like in the original installation and be done with it, but I'd prefer a no-cut solution. Suggestions? Is there a Metra-type connector for this?

Thanks. Tom


----------



## thomafr1 (Nov 8, 2003)

1 - you should be right, here - wors case is you wire to the speaker-level input and get nothing - if so, go to the line-in. i do know that with the e39, the DSP amp would auto-adjust to the impedance so you could go line-in direct from the dsp amp - that is if you have 12chanels worth of amplification.

2 - good luck on the connectors - i was able to find the 18 pin connector for the DSP amp but i had to request samples from amp/tyco de (germany). the others are really scarce and i believe on limited distribution. i am working on a source for the e39 26 and 15 pin connectors but don't hold your breath. i am not sure what the e46 needs but you could always do what i did with the "header" style connector.


----------



## tsbrown (Apr 25, 2003)

thomafr1 said:


> 1 - you should be right, here - wors case is you wire to the speaker-level input and get nothing - if so, go to the line-in. i do know that with the e39, the DSP amp would auto-adjust to the impedance so you could go line-in direct from the dsp amp - that is if you have 12chanels worth of amplification.
> 
> 2 - good luck on the connectors - i was able to find the 18 pin connector for the DSP amp but i had to request samples from amp/tyco de (germany). the others are really scarce and i believe on limited distribution. i am working on a source for the e39 26 and 15 pin connectors but don't hold your breath. i am not sure what the e46 needs but you could always do what i did with the "header" style connector.


Thanks! This is the info I was looking for on the connections. You're now the 3rd or 4th person to say the BMW/AMP connectors weren't available in the US so I guess they aren't. I might try the local electrical supply for AMP and Molex to see if they have anything that will work.


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

tsbrown said:


> Thanks! This is the info I was looking for on the connections. You're now the 3rd or 4th person to say the BMW/AMP connectors weren't available in the US so I guess they aren't. I might try the local electrical supply for AMP and Molex to see if they have anything that will work.


You won't find connectors that match exactly within the US. The first upgrade I did in my 1999 E39 I used a standard 26-pin connector from an electronics supply. For the second one, I obtained matching samples from AMP. If they are still available from them, this is likely your best bet. Samples are fairly easy to obtain. The rep who helps you needs to realize these parts come from Germany and make the appropriate calls. I've requested samples of 3 different connectors for the E39, plus matching pins.

I know after getting a couple different sample orders, AMP called me to see if I wanted to open an account. I think this would be the way to be able to buy these connectors. With part numbers the 800 number should be able to help you out.

Good luck! I really like your design and if I keep my E39 at lease end, I may be interested in one to replace the box I have now.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

How easy is it to get these samples? I've heard stories about people who got to the right people at AMP or Siemens, only to be denied the part because it's 'proprietary to the customer (BMW)' and they're not allowed to let them out to anyone.

For my E46 (which uses a single big ugly connector), I found someone selling stock parts cheap and dismantled the amplifier to get the connector.


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

Kaz said:


> How easy is it to get these samples? I've heard stories about people who got to the right people at AMP or Siemens, only to be denied the part because it's 'proprietary to the customer (BMW)' and they're not allowed to let them out to anyone.
> 
> For my E46 (which uses a single big ugly connector), I found someone selling stock parts cheap and dismantled the amplifier to get the connector.


I found it relatively easy. The first time back in 1999 it only took me a phone call to get a few of the 12 pin connectors and pins. I already had a make-shift solution to the 26 pin connector that I used.

In 2002 when I moved the equipment into my new E39, I decided to find the 26 pin mate as well as a connector in the front door so that I could plug into the tweeter connection a la stock rather than cut and splice. This round required many exchanges of e-mail with pictures of what I was looking for, but I still got samples less than a week later.

It's entirely possible that their policies have changed. I told them it was for a personal project I was doing in the car. I think it depends on how you ask and who you ask, and don't request 3000 units.  Perhaps they have run out of supply too, it's been a while and they may have had a limited number in the "sample room" as they call it.


----------



## thomafr1 (Nov 8, 2003)

*believe it or not - the bimmerbox.e39 is ready!*

for those of you who were monitoring this thread and haven't fallen asleep waiting on me,
your wait is over.

i am now taking official orders. bear with me at this point cuz i am a 1-man shop, however i will do my best to turn them around for you.

for the details on the final box, check here: underaudio

please look at all the info so that if you decide to grab one, you are making an informed decision

pay special attention to this link: HowToInstallYourBimmerBox

thanks to all participants in this thread for humoring me.


----------



## thomafr1 (Nov 8, 2003)

thanks - btw


----------



## underaudio (Mar 24, 2006)

tips on how to wire up a sub or aftermarket amps

http://www.underaudio.com/products.htm


----------

